# Pure Breed Golden Retriever with Dwarfism



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know dwarfism in Malamutes- what is the type you believe your boy may potentially have?


----------



## Hjp (Sep 10, 2020)

I’m sorry I’m not sure she never really went into any great detail and just called it dwarfism


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, first I would do Embark genetic test because I believe it includes skeletal dysplasia which is probably what your vet is calling dwarfism. Achondroplasia and Osteochondrodysplasia are also types of dwarfs but if that is your dog on the right of the photo I don't see what we typically see in a dwarf. Dwarfism is not just size but a whole package of abnormalities. So, order the Embark test -there is a discount code available on this page Embark for Breeders Dog DNA Test Kit and find out if he is indeed affected by any dwarfism and what kind before you get too worried. The things Mals exhibit I do not see in your boy.


----------



## Hjp (Sep 10, 2020)

He is really healthy has a great coat, adult teeth, wonderful posture and bone structure he’s just tiny.

will order the test, thank you so much


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Once you have results, you can post them here- there are 240+ of them- but it will give you info on whether he is just small or has a real problem. Best next step to take before you get super worried. He really does not seem to have the things I am used to seeing (in mals that is).


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Another question - what are the two pedigrees for the two dogs in the photo? They do not appear to have come from similar backgrounds. If you have them and they are not on k9data, you can PM scans to me and I will input them for you.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Have you had the eyes checked? Geographic Retinal dysplasia and dwarfism are common. It's hereditary. Dogs with the geographic or detached retinal variety can also have Oculoskeletal problems. This is a genetic test you can do and info. that may answer some of your questions.





Paw Print Genetics - Retinal Dysplasia/Oculoskeletal Dysplasia 1


Details about canine genetic testing for the product: Retinal Dysplasia/Oculoskeletal Dysplasia 1.




www.pawprintgenetics.com


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

There is a Golden with pituitary dwarfism in Virginia. His Facebook profile is Maxwell Strong. He was given to SEVA GREAT (South Eastern Virginia Golden Retriever Education and Training). He’s in a wonderful home and is doing well. His family would happily share info with you. I know they have done a ton research. Your dog doesn’t appear to have the same characteristics Maxwell does. Maxwell is a littermate to my dog Moe. He was the only puppy affected with pituitary dwarfism from the litter but it is genetic.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hjp said:


> I’m sorry I’m not sure she never really went into any great detail and just called it dwarfism


what made you wonder if your boy has dwarfism besides a smaller size? My golden is small too and she is 18 months old. She is 43 pounds and dwarfism never occurred to me until reading your post. My vet never has expressed any concerns and has said she loves her size bc she is not an overgrown golden. What other characteristics have you noticed? Coco's sister whom the breeder kept is small too. I fed Coco PPP Focus large breed puppy until age 10/11 months. She now is eating American Natural Premium legume-free food. I like the idea of genetic testing for your boy. Good luck.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Here is a pic of my girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Is there any way he could simply be a mix? Honestly, he just looks small to me, but doesn't seem to have any other structural/skeletal features that would suggest dwarfism, at least to my admittedly uneducated eye. He looks like a normal Golden. 17 kg (about 37 pounds) is definitely small for an adult male, but he may just be small and otherwise completely healthy.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

debbie624 said:


> what made you wonder if your boy has dwarfism besides a smaller size? My golden is small too and she is 18 months old. She is 43 pounds and dwarfism never occurred to me until reading your post. My vet never has expressed any concerns and has said she loves her size bc she is not an overgrown golden. What other characteristics have you noticed? Coco's sister whom the breeder kept is small too. I fed Coco PPP Focus large breed puppy until age 10/11 months. She now is eating American Natural Premium legume-free food. I like the idea of genetic testing for your boy. Good luck.


My girl Maggie, almost 2, is also small at 50 lbs. My vet too loves her size and I think everything is quite proportional. 
Jules


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Hjp said:


> After spending many weeks back and forth to the vets regarding the size of my 1 year old Golden Retriever puppy Ares I have been advised that he potentially has a form of dwarfism and that he is now fully grown but very under weight (17 kg) despite eating the recommended feeding so have increased his food now to 450g to encourage weight gain as recommended by the vet.
> 
> I have been trawling the internet as have so many questions which always happens once you leave the vets and start thinking but there is very limited information of Dwarf Golden Retrievers so was hoping someone may be able to help...
> 
> ...


I'm not good with conversions so I looked it up. That's 37.5 pounds. Is it possible that he's just a small individual? My boy only weighs 55 pounds at 3 years old and is completely healthy...just little. 

If it makes you feel any better I had a German Shepherd that weighed in at 40 pounds as a fully grown adult. She was 10 years old when we found that she had terminal cancer and was very active until the last week she was with us. That's a fairly normal lifespan for her breed.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My girl is only 9 months old but very small. Her back is shorter than our chairs and couch. I would say she is the size of a beagle maybe. 
She looks bigger as she is filling out with hair but very small, petite gal.


----------



## 153330 (Dec 29, 2016)

We agreed as a family that we'd get a dog, so long as "it wasn't a big one, and it wasn't too hairy"...
(Yeah, right!)
The kids fell in love with GR puppies - abetted by me if I am honest.
We got Scott 5 years ago. He was middle of the litter weight and size wise.
Yes - we neutered at 10 months, yes, we fed him well. He is now very tall, and 46kg at his last weigh in. He's fit, healthy and has a clear waist, but certainly he's not within the breed standard. Everyone who meets him comments on how big he is. We know this is not a good thing GR breed standard wise, even if he's otherwise perfectly proportioned and not overweight for his height.
Of course we're not going to swap him now - he's perfect to us. But he's not a 'good' example of his breed because although he's got a good pedigree, and is very beautiful (to us!), he simply doesn't fit the standard. There will obviously be outliers on the bell curve of normal distribution in any population - looks like perhaps your dog is at one end, and ours is at the other?
They're still pedigree Goldens, still beautiful, still loved - just not GR standard 'perfect'. If we're not breeding them, and they are well and healthy, I say we just enjoy our little (or large) GR misfits for as long as we have them.
:0)


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I too wanted a smaller dog after we lost Callie. Callie was a typical golden and weighed about 72 pounds. Because I hurt my back pretty badly twice, once picking up her back end helping her into the car, I originally was hesitant to get another golden bc of their size. I had considered a "mini golden" and after joining this forum and getting lots of feedback, decided that was not the right decision. Ironically, we ended with a tiny tot as I call Coco. She is perfect in every way and how "coincidentally" we ended up with a tiny tot which is what I needed bc of my back issues. I would say God answered my prayers. I only questioned for a moment the idea of dwarfism after reading the original post that started this thread. She is proportionate and healthy.


----------

